# My first Overclock!



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay, i know that it isnt a crazy oc for this cpu but it is the first. i am just wondering if these numbers look okay and what kind of headroom i got with this cpu?? it seemed very easy to get to 3.8 Let me know what you guys think!

Intel QX9650
Gigabyte Ga-ep34-ud3l Mainboard
4gib ocz reaper HPC pc8500 2x2 @5-7-7-20 2.1v 
corsair 750tx psu
Xfx 5770 1gib
Azza Solano 1000 (red)


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

As long as its stable in prime for at least 8 hours then id say its fine. I would suggest more than one stress testing tool though. Download OCCT and run the linpack. It tends to create alot more heat than prime. If your temps still look good after OCCT and its prime stable id say its a good OC. What region do you live in? Those temps seem low, not that its a bad thing. Are you water cooled?


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks! ill have to try those stresstests, im from NE ohio lol.the pc is kept in a nice cool dry basement with a corsair h50 liquid cooler.

By the way is it worth overclocking my reapers? i got them to boot @ 1200 instead of 1066 but when i ran the blended test in prime i was getting errors.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I never overclock the ram I try to keep as close to its original speed as possible for example mu E8400 3GHz with 4GB 1066MHz geil black dragon is running at 4GHz and the ram at 1064MHz.

Some people will tell you that running that ram and cpu at a 1:1 ratio is best but this not the case mine as you can see is running at a 5:6 ratio.

You can keep the ram at 1200 if you want but you will have to do some tweaking of the ram voltages and also change the timmings.


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay i tried out OCCT and ran the linpack and the got a error about 5 mins in something about a voltage ripple? ill try to get the pic up. should i bump up my voltage a notch? i noticed another thing that struck me odd. coretemps showed my cores around 55 max 57 during the linpack test but when i loaded up speedfan it was showing the cores in the mid 60's?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do not believe speedfan for temperatures it is for reading the speed of fans.

core temp and real temp are good for temps but the bios is the most accurate place.

55 and 57 are ok at full load but you don't want to go over 60 degrees c.

if you are using the ram at 1200 you will need to change the ram voltage you should however set it manually to the manufacturers stated voltage anyway but you will probably need to up it past that (which can do it damage) more than that and you will have to change the ram timmings.


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

i didnt keep it at 1200 i just wanted to see if it boot like that..its set on factory 2.1v 5-5-5-15 1066 should i be concerned about this voltage ripple i got in occt linpacks test, do i need to bring it down some =[?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

did the occt test and prime95 test stop or did they just report a ripple?

have you tried upping the vcore voltage to the next available voltage.


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

I left the voltages set to Auto. what vcore shall i start with? prime95 will run non stop with no errors. i get error at the same exact time everytime with occt linpack when it gives the cpu a break and starts the test over is when i get the error and it stops...4min 48seconds everytime


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

interesting usually prime and occt will show the exact same errors.

When you change the vcore you should always start with the lowest one and then move up each time but what I would suggest first is downloading cpu-z and see what it has the vcore as then set it to that in the bios or the one above that.

now this might seem a little confusing bu occasionally stress tests report errors when there aren't any if you want before changing the vcore download orthos which is a lot like prime and run that for 1 hour and see if you get an error if you dont and its just like prime I would suggest the OCCT version you have might be corrupted.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

just to add before you do any of that did you run prime95 on the full cpu test or just ram and cpu test?


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

in place Large FFT's was the test i did w/prime should i try the small FTT? ok when i had the Vcore on auto it would bring the voltage up to 1.296 according to cpuz 1.3 to occt...i went to bio and tried the next step from 1.3 and it stays on 1.280 according to cpuz i tried the next bump up and it also showed as 1.280?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

When you set the voltage in the bios that is the max voltage it will hit. So if you set it to 1.280 the cpu will start at a low voltage and when pushed it will go to 1.280 but it will not go past that voltage so when the cpu is pushed if it required more than 1.280v then you would get a blue screen of death or an error in prime etc.

I have my cpu set at 1.218 but looking in cpu-z my voltage it is 1.17.

try the small FFTs for one hour whilst monitoring the temps with real temp. If you get no errors then runn the full whack cpu test whilst monitoring the temps for 6 hours. if you pass then I would say your system is stable.


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

Sounds good, going to do that now. Thanks alot! =]


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay i ran prime95 Small FTT's and core 1 would stop working in about 4-5 mins everytime. 
so i went and used a 9.0 multiplier instead of a 9.5 and it brough me down to a 3.6 overclock 1600fsb 400 bus voltage on auto it ran prime all last night without a hitch!
temp before prime 22c,21c,15c,22c after hours of prime 50c,49c,46c,48c i would have liked it stable at 3.8! do you think i have to bring the FSB down a bit to achieve this?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you could try after all overclocking isn't a science its all about experiementing and not everyone even with the exact same setup will get the same results 3.6 possibly 3.8 might be your limit.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

That or you could try upping the Vcore like green stated. OCCT linpack and primes small fft's are very similar. Linpack just tends to be a tad meaner =). You should always try the cpu test first. Once its out of the way then the full whack like green stated to sort out any memory issues that might be there.


----------



## Mottoman216 (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay i did exactly what green said and upped the vcore to the next option tho im not entirely sure if its a "Safe" vcore...it ran stable at 3.8ghz on prime95 Small FTT test for 4 hours straight...temps 20,20,15,21 idle and after 4 hours of testing prime small ftt's it only got up to 55,55,50,54! i love corsairs h50 cpu cooler! but in order to achieve this clock i had to set the Vcore to 1.3625...isnt that a tad high? temps look great on my end but i just want to make sure that it would be suitable for 24/7 use


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

That vcore is fine as long as the chip isnt frying itself but it sounds like you have those temps under control.


----------

